# Aufbau, Verrohrung etc. eines IBC´s Teichfilter



## schnubbi (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute,

jetzt muss ich mich doch mal melden. Ich lese nun seit langer Zeit im WWW und natürlich hier im Forum nach um an Infos zum Bau einer Teichfilter Anlage mit IBCs Container zu bauen. Jetzt bin ich an einem Punkt, wo ich genau so schlau bin wie vorher. Daher mal ein paar Fragen. Vorher aber vielleicht noch ein paar Fakten. 

Derzeitig bin ich am Buddeln. Die Größe des Teichs beträgt 6,0 x 2,5 x 1,5 (l x b x t). In diesen Teich soll keine Pflanzzone rein, sondern ein separates Becken für Pflanzen, welches idealerweise im Filterkreislauf mit eingeschlossen werden sollte. Wenn nicht, würde ich das auch separat laufen lassen. Ich habe gedacht, zwei BAs und ein Skimmer miteinzubauen, sowie ein oder zwei Ausläufe. Alle Rohre in DN 110. Ist das soweit in Ordnung?

Die Filteranlage würde ich gerne, wenn das reicht, zwei IBC Container verwenden. Allerdings kann ich die derzeitig nicht vollständig einbuddeln und komplett auf Schwerkraft fahren. Bleibt ja dann nur in gepumpter Version. Mit einbauen würde ich auch gerne einen Siebfilter an erster Stelle. 

Wie muss ich nun die Anordnung der einzelnen Komponenten machen insbesonders der Pumpkammer. Im Moment habe ich keinen Plan mehr. Gibt es eine Anleitung, oder auch Skizzen, für Anfänger, wie es nun richtig ist? Ich komme mit drei Leitungen vom Teich bzw. aus dem Boden, zu den Behältern. Wo gehen der Einlauf rein (ober oder unten) usw. 

Vielleicht könnte ihr das mal erklären.

Schon mal vielen Dank!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## fiseloer (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

was genau soll es denn werden, willst Du Fische und wenn ja welche?

Fang jetzt nicht mit gepumpt an und jammer hinterher weil Du nicht gleich in Schwerkraft gebaut hast. Warum geht das eigentlich nicht ?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## schnubbi (12. Aug. 2015)

Gehen tut das alles..... ok, wie genau müssen die Behälter denn eingebaut werden (Teichniveau) und wo müssen die Anschlüsse hin. Von oben nach unten und wenn zb von oben, wieviel cm unter Wasserstand?


----------



## Nori (12. Aug. 2015)

Wieso - er hat doch in der Teichbaustelle alles auf Schwerkraft vorbereitet - die Bodenabläufe sind da und auch ein Skimmer ist vorgesehen - er will nur eine Interimslösung in punkto Filter  - sehe da kein Problem.
Verstehe allerdings auch nicht, wieso man nicht gleich alles auf eine komplette Schwerkraftversion ausrichtet, wenn man eh schon am Buddeln ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

mein Vorschlag: die 2 IBC eingraben, Holzdeck obendrüber bauen (man will ja später den Teich gemütlich ansehen und nicht auf die ollen IBC schauen)

10 cm sollten sie schon über der Wasserlinie sein. Die flansche würde ich alle oben anbringen, den im IBC kann man immer noch mit einem Bogen nach unten gehen.

bei 3 Einläufen würde ich 4 Abläufe machen - nicht das sich was anstaut. 

Und wenn du schon am graben bist schau dir doch mal die Luftheber an https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/
brauchen weniger Strom, sehr wartungsarm, eigentlich kein Verschleiß ...  gehen aber nur in Schwerkraft

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionsprinzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21853/


ich bin zurzeit beim 3 Umbau, dann ist alles eingegraben und richtig verrohrt - hätte ich damals gleich ....


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Ok, dann vergesst das mal mit der gepumpten Version. Bleiben wir bei Schwerkraft. Danke schon mal für die Ratschläge mit der Anbringung der Aus-/Einläufe und der Einbauhöhe der Behälter. Das sind wertvolle Tipps. Allerdings ist mir das Thema Luftheber ganz neu. Muss ich erstmal nachlesen. Wenn ihr noch mehr Tipps habt, immer her damit. Ist ja auch für die Nachwelt


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2015)

Nochmal die Frage, Fische ?


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Es kommen am Anfang 10 Kois rein. Die sind bereits reserviert. Ich übernehme welche von jemanden der seine Anlage aufgibt.


----------



## krallowa (13. Aug. 2015)

Wow,
am Anfang 10 Kois, nicht schlecht und dazu wahrscheinlich schon etwas größer.
Max. Wassermenge 22,5 m³ wenn dein Maße passen und die Wände senkrecht gebaut werden.
Dann plane mal alles etwas größer.
Ein Pflanzenfilter extra schadet nie, vor allem damit die Fische nicht an die Pflanzen kommen.
Immer langsam mit den Fischen, lass dem Teich etwas Zeit sich einzupendeln was die Wasserwerte betrifft.


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2015)

Du wolltest eine Skizze, so könnte das aussehen.


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Danke fiseloer! Als Vorfilter hatte ich gedacht einen Bogensiebfilter (oder wie nennen sich die Teile?) einzusetzen. Wie muss denn die Sammelkammer aussehen? Kann das auch eine Kunststoffkiste sein?


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Nur noch mal zum Verständnis. Ich schrieb zwar eingangs das ich mit 2 IBCs plane, da ich aber im günstigsten Fall auf 22.000 Liter komme, reicht da nicht einer aus mit einer separaten Vorfilterung?


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2015)

Mit einer guten Vorfilterung sollte m.E. auch einer reichen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Aug. 2015)

Also bau den Filter so wie ich meinen gebaut habe dann müsste das passen denke ich. Auch Schwerkraft mit der selben Wassermenge .Top


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Hast du Bilder?


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab auch Bilder,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/es-ist-vollbracht-zumindest-vorläufig.43160/


----------



## schimpjansen (13. Aug. 2015)

Wie bei fiseloer ist auch top kannst ja bei mir auch gucken unter dem link . Musst halt von allen ein bischen abgucken .Ein IBC reicht völlig wenn du einen guten Vorfilter hast kannst auch kleineren Behälter nehmen. Oder mehrere Kleine . Vorfilter dann Helix Bewegt und dann Helix still vielleicht.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ragart-teichfenster.42192/page-23#post-497170

Viel Erfolg


----------



## schnubbi (13. Aug. 2015)

Danke euch!


----------



## schnubbi (14. Aug. 2015)

Moin Jungs, heute ist großer Buddeltag. Ich habe noch eine Frage zur Verrohrung bzw. Verlegung/ Anzahl der Ausläufe.
Da ich ja einen separates Pflanzbecken noch einbaue, ist es ratsam einen Auslauf durch das Pflanzbecken zu leiten? Und bei dem Auslauf direkt zum Teich. sollte dieser im Teich bspw. 30cm unter Wasserlinie sein, oder über Wasser? Hinweis nur, langfristig plane ich einen Luftheber mit ein. Danke schon mal.


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2015)

schnubbi schrieb:


> oder über Wasser


das bedeutet "*hochpumpen*", also eher unter der Wasseroberfläche in den Teich - 30cm find ich OK.


na dann mal wenig Steine beim buddeln


----------



## fiseloer (14. Aug. 2015)

Denk dran, das Loch abzudecken. Wenn es regnet könnten Dir sonst die Seitenwände abrutschen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Aug. 2015)

Kannst aber auch den übergang vom Pflanzfilter zum Teich auch ähnlich einem Einlauf eines Bachlaufs auf Oberfläche des Wassers machen. Selbst wenn der Pflanzfilter 1 oder 2 cm höher vom Wasserspiegel liegt sollten sich da keine Schwierigkeiten zeigen. 

LG René


----------

